# Allociné sur tvOS 13 HS



## marciton (7 Octobre 2019)

Bonjourm
Allociné sur tvOS 13 HS pour tout le monde ou c'est que chez moi ...
J'utilisai beaucoup cette application...


----------



## calvinklein (8 Octobre 2019)

marciton a dit:


> Bonjourm
> Allociné sur tvOS 13 HS pour tout le monde ou c'est que chez moi ...
> J'utilisai beaucoup cette application...


HS actuellement


----------

